# When I Do A Search I Get This



## Walt (Feb 11, 2009)

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 20971520 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1011

Is this my computer or TUG's web site?

Walt


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 11, 2009)

Walt said:


> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 20971520 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1011
> 
> Is this my computer or TUG's web site?
> 
> Walt



I assume this is a search of the BBS, using the bbs built-in search facility?

We're seeing this a lot lately and have not figured out the cause.  Try clicking Search and selecting "Search TUG via Google".  This will use Google to search our site, rather than the rudimentary search built into the bbs.  It also will return search results from other parts of the site, not just the bbs.


----------

